# τα μεταξωτά βρακιά θέλουν κι επιδέξιους κώλους = it takes a big man to wear big boots



## curry (Jun 11, 2009)

...θέλουν κι επιδέξιους κώλους.

Παρακαλώ, μια αντίστοιχη έκφραση στα αγγλικά; Δεν θέλω να σας πρήξω, αλλά το βιάζομαι!!!
Ευχαριστώ εκ των προτέρων!!!


----------



## nickel (Jun 11, 2009)

*τα μεταξωτά βρακιά θέλουν κι επιδέξιους κώλους*
Κλασική έκφραση που σημαίνει ότι κάποιος πρέπει όχι μόνο να θέλει και να ζητάει κάτι, αλλά και να το αξίζει. Βεβαίως η κατάρτιση κριτηρίων αξιολόγησης της επιδεξιότητας των κώλων παραμένει ως σήμερα άλυτο πρόβλημα...
_- Τι ήθελα και τη δεχόμουν αυτή τη δουλειά; Δεν μπορώ να βγάλω άκρη και η προθεσμία τελειώνει... Όχι τίποτε άλλο δηλαδή, αλλά ο τύπος προσφέρει τρελά λεφτά κι εγώ θα τα χάσω...
- Τι να κάνουμε Νικολάκη, τα μεταξωτά βρακιά θέλουν κι επιδέξιους κώλους!_
Από το slang.gr

Επειδή το βιάζεσαι, το μοναδικό που σκέφτηκα είναι από τραγούδι του Πρίσλεϊ:
It takes a big man to wear big boots
Νομίζω ότι θα καταλάβει ο ξένος αυτό που θέλεις να πεις.

Θα επανέλθω.


----------



## curry (Jun 11, 2009)

Ευχαριστώ σας πολύ-πολύ-πολύ!


----------



## SBE (Jun 11, 2009)

Να πω εδώ ότι η παραλλαγή της γιαγιάς μου (και όλου του κύκλου της) ήταν "τα μεταξωτά βρακιά θέλουν και μεταξωτούς κώλους", που νομίζω ότι νοηματικά κολλάει περισσότερο από τους επιδέξιους, γιατί παραπέμπει στους άξεστους νεόπλουτους που προσπαθούν να φορέσουν τα ενδύματα των παλαιόπλουτων, αντίστοιχο του με τι φόντα ρε Μήτσο;

Αυτό με την επιδεξιότητα το πρωτοάκουσα πολύ αργότερα και μου φάνηκε ότι μετατόπιζε το θέμα, δηλαδή ότι έθετε σαν κριτήριο αμφίεσης την καπατσοσύνη.


----------



## Alexandra (Jun 11, 2009)

Όχι, δεν νομίζω ότι το "επιδέξιους" παραπέμπει σε καπατσοσύνη. Κατά τη γνώμη μου, επιδέξιος κώλος σημαίνει ότι ο κάτοχός του ξέρει να τον χρησιμοποιεί αναλόγως με τις περιστάσεις, π.χ. να τον κουνάει όπως πρέπει ή και διάφορα άλλα...


----------



## Zazula (Jun 11, 2009)

Πάντως κι η φουκαριάρα η μάνα μου με «μεταξωτούς» το λέει. Αυτό με τους «επιδέξιους» το πρωτοάκουσα όταν πια κατέβηκα Αθήνα.


----------



## drsiebenmal (Jun 11, 2009)

Alexandra said:


> Όχι, δεν νομίζω ότι το "επιδέξιους" παραπέμπει σε καπατσοσύνη. Κατά τη γνώμη μου, επιδέξιος κώλος σημαίνει ότι ο κάτοχός του ξέρει να τον χρησιμοποιεί αναλόγως με τις περιστάσεις, π.χ. να τον κουνάει όπως πρέπει ή και διάφορα άλλα...



Και καπατσοσύνη, και επιδεξιότητα και όλα τα πονηρά καλά. Αν δεν είναι επιδέξιος ο ποπός, θα το σκίσει το μεταξωτό βρακί. Πάντως στον γκούγκλη δίνει και πολλούς μεταξωτούς κώλους. Μήπως είναι άλλη μια διαφοροποίηση Βορείων-Νοτίων; :)


----------



## Palavra (Jun 11, 2009)

Εγώ το έχω ακούσει και με τα δύο, με προτίμηση στους μεταξωτούς, αν και νομίζω (εντελώς αυθαίρετα) ότι είναι απλώς λογοκρισία του _επιδέξιους_.


----------



## curry (Jun 11, 2009)

Όχι ότι προσθέτω κάτι στη συζήτηση, αλλά περί μεταξωτών κώλων έμαθα μόλις σήμερα, όταν γκούγκλαρα τη φράση πριν να την ποστάρω εδώ... Επιδέξιους ήξερα κι εγώ...


----------



## daeman (Jun 11, 2009)

Κι άλλη μια παραλλαγή (άλλης γιαγιάς κι αυτή):
_τα μεταξωτά βρακιά θέλουν (ε)πιτήδειους κώλους..._

Επιδέξιοι, μεταξωτοί, επιτήδειοι... Για περισσότερους (παραστατικούς) χαρακτηρισμούς, εδώ.


----------



## SBE (Jun 12, 2009)

Εγώ στους νότιους ανήκω και τα περί επιδεξιότητας τα άκουσα πρώτη φορά από Αθηναίους. 
Τα επιδέξιος, επιτήδειος κλπ απλά παραπέμπουν όχι στο με τι φόντα ρε Μήτσο αλλά στο νεοελληνικό όνειρο της ακαριαίας επιτυχίας- οι γλάστρες των δελτίων καιρού π.χ. μάλλον επιδέξιες είναι παρά μεταξωτές. Ενώ το περί μεταξωτών εμπεριέχει ταξικές διακρίσεις (καλά, το τι λέω απόψε...)


----------



## tsioutsiou (Jun 12, 2009)

> Βεβαίως η κατάρτιση κριτηρίων αξιολόγησης της επιδεξιότητας των κώλων παραμένει ως σήμερα άλυτο πρόβλημα...


Δηλαδή κωλώνουμε στην επιδεξιότητα της αξιολόγησης των κριτηρίων κατάρτισης.

(Μεταξένια φράση του κ...)


----------



## tsioutsiou (Jun 12, 2009)

Σχετικό κι αυτό, για να μείνουμε και στο ερώτημα
*Set a beggar on horseback, and he'll ride to the Devil*
A proverb (now frequently used elliptically) with many variations, meaning that one unaccustomed to power or luxury will abuse it or be corrupted by it.
(answers.com)

αν και θυμίζει και το Δώσε θάρρος στον χωριάτη...


----------



## Zazula (Jun 12, 2009)

Palavra said:


> Εγώ το έχω ακούσει και με τα δύο, με προτίμηση στους μεταξωτούς, αν και νομίζω (εντελώς αυθαίρετα) ότι είναι απλώς λογοκρισία του _επιδέξιους_.


Σε μια φράση με κώλους και βρακιά, η ανάγκη ήταν να λογοκριθεί το _επιδέξιοι_;


----------



## tuna (Jun 12, 2009)

nickel said:


> It takes a big man to wear big boots
> Νομίζω ότι θα καταλάβει ο ξένος αυτό που θέλεις να πεις.



Τότε ίσως καταλάβει ο ξένος και το: _It takes a silky butt to wear silk panties..._


----------



## Palavra (Jun 12, 2009)

Zazula said:


> Σε μια φράση με κώλους και βρακιά, η ανάγκη ήταν να λογοκριθεί το _επιδέξιοι_;



Εντελώς αυθαίρετα, είπα, Ζαζ, λόγω connotations της επιδεξιότητας που δεν εμπεριέχονται στη μεταξωτή αφή :)


----------



## daeman (Jun 12, 2009)

tuna said:


> Τότε ίσως καταλάβει ο ξένος και το: _It takes a silky butt to wear silk panties..._


 
Αν πάμε για μετάφραση, να προσθέσουμε και τη νοτιο-Αθηναιο-whatever-τελοσπάντων παραλλαγή:

_It takes a skilful ass* to wear silk panties..._
_although quite a few don't wear any, θα συμπλήρωνα_

Έτσι, στην αντίστροφη φαίνεται ότι οι μεταξωτοί μάλλον υστερούν λιγάκι, καθώς το skilful καλύπτει επιδέξιους, επιτήδειους, ικανούς, κ.λπ. πάτους...

*ass επειδή σημαίνει και άτομο. Hopefully, I'm not making an ass of myself! 
An _asspirant_ proverbialist.


----------



## daeman (Jun 12, 2009)

Palavra said:


> Εγώ το έχω ακούσει και με τα δύο, με προτίμηση στους μεταξωτούς, αν και νομίζω (εντελώς αυθαίρετα) ότι είναι απλώς λογοκρισία του _επιδέξιους_.


 
Τείνω να συμφωνήσω με την Παλάβρα για τη λόγω συνειρμών λογοκρισία του επιδέξιου, με την έννοια του _an ass that's been around_ (_ο_). Εδώ κολλάει και το επιτήδειος, λόγω συνειρμού με το αρχαιότερο επιτήδευμα...

Ας μου πει κάποιος να πάψω την κωλοσυζήτηση, επιτέλους!


----------



## Zazula (Jun 12, 2009)

Κι εγώ που νόμιζα ότι τα μεταξωτά βρακιά θέλουν μεταξωτούς κώλους επειδή αν δεν έχεις κάνει απολέπιση τραβιούνται ίνες απ' το βρακί και σκίζεται το μετάξι...


----------



## daeman (Jun 12, 2009)

Zazula said:


> Κι εγώ που νόμιζα ότι τα μεταξωτά βρακιά θέλουν μεταξωτούς κώλους επειδή αν δεν έχεις κάνει απολέπιση τραβιούνται ίνες απ' το βρακί και σκίζεται το μετάξι...


 
Εκτός από τους παραπάνω συνειρμούς, μεταξύ σοβαρού και αστείου, προτιμώ το _επιδέξιος_ με το σκεπτικό ότι τα μεταξωτά βρακιά απαιτούν επιδεξιότητα και προσοχή, καθώς είναι λεπτεπίλεπτα και ευπαθή και σκίζονται εύκολα.


----------



## Zazula (Jun 12, 2009)

daeman said:


> Προτιμώ το _επιδέξιος_ με το σκεπτικό ότι τα μεταξωτά βρακιά απαιτούν επιδεξιότητα και προσοχή, καθώς είναι λεπτεπίλεπτα και ευπαθή και σκίζονται εύκολα.


Αυτό ξαναπές το!


daeman said:


> Τα μεταξωτά βρακιά απαιτούν επιδεξιότητα και προσοχή, καθώς είναι λεπτεπίλεπτα και ευπαθή και σκίζονται εύκολα.


Καλά, καλά — καταλάβαμε!


----------



## Palavra (Jun 12, 2009)

Εσύ με το γατί-πεζοναύτη, μην κοροϊδεύεις τον κόσμο, γιατί το ό,τι κανείς ως τώρα δε σχολίασε το συνειρμό μεταξωτό βρακί - απολέπιση και την πηγή των πληροφοριών σου σημαίνει ότι απλώς είσαι τυχερός 

Εντωμεταξύ, λύστε μου μια απορία: γιατί το συζητάμε στο *English-Greek* και όχι στο αντίθετο;


----------



## kapa18 (Jun 12, 2009)

Palavra said:


> Εσύ με το γατί-πεζοναύτη, μην κοροϊδεύεις τον κόσμο, γιατί το ό,τι κανείς ως τώρα δε σχολίασε το συνειρμό μεταξωτό βρακί - απολέπιση και την πηγή των πληροφοριών σου σημαίνει ότι απλώς είσαι τυχερός
> 
> Εντωμεταξύ, λύστε μου μια απορία: γιατί το συζητάμε στο *English-Greek* και όχι στο αντίθετο;



Έχεις άλλες δύο ευχές!


----------



## Palavra (Jun 12, 2009)

Εντάξει: θέλω αυτόν και ένα τέτοιο. Από πού περνάμε για την παραλαβή μας;


----------



## kapa18 (Jun 12, 2009)

Palavra ντήαρ, μείνε μακριά από το Ρωμαίο μου και το σκάφος μας, συνεχίστε τη συζήτηση περί εσωρούχων και οπισθίων και θα τα πάμε πολύ καλά!


----------



## Palavra (Jun 12, 2009)

Καλά, καλά, βολεύομαι και με αυτόν, είμαι εύκολος άνθρωπος εγώ.


----------



## Zazula (Jun 12, 2009)

Υποθέτω ότι όλη αυτή η στιχομυθία μεταξύ Παλ Αύρας και Κ18 γίνεται στα πλαίσια του αντικειμένου τού παρόντος νήματος: Μέχρι να 'ρθει κάποιος και να σας πει ότι «τα μεταξωτά βρακιά θέλουν κι επιδέξιους κώλους»!


----------



## daeman (Jun 12, 2009)

Πάντως, πάρα πολλά - για να μην πω τα περισσότερα - αυτού του νήματος, ανήκουν μάλλον στο Playground (και στο Sharing and Bonding)! Αν συνεχίσουμε έτσι, μήπως να μετακομίσουμε εκεί;

Αχ, πειρασμοί, αφήστε με να τελειώσω τη δουλειά, αλλιώς θα μου σκίσουν τον μεταξωτό!  
Αλλά κι εμένα τα θέλει ο επιδέξιός μου...


----------



## Elsa (Jun 12, 2009)

Palavra said:


> Εντάξει: θέλω αυτόν και ένα τέτοιο. Από πού περνάμε για την παραλαβή μας;


Εγώ πάλι, θα επιμείνω...ακόμα και χωρίς -μεταξωτό- βρακί (χμ.... μάλλον, κυρίως έτσι...).
Τον Κλάιβ και μίαν καλύβην! 


> Palavra ντήαρ, μείνε μακριά από το Ρωμαίο μου και το σκάφος μας, συνεχίστε τη συζήτηση περί εσωρούχων και οπισθίων και θα τα πάμε πολύ καλά!


Δεν μας τρομάζουν τα μαστίγια, κυρία μου! Θα γίνει σφαγή!


----------



## kapa18 (Jun 12, 2009)

Έχετε σκοπό να συζητήσετε περί γλωσσικών θεμάτων εδώ μέσα ή να σουρίξει το μαστίγιο;;


----------



## nickel (Jun 12, 2009)

Καλημέρα. Ξεκωλήστε!

Για την πρόταση της tuna, ομολογώ ότι είχα ήδη σκεφτεί την εκδοχή:
_It takes a sleek arse to wear silk panties..._

Το sleek, εκτός από το λογοπαίγνιο με το silk, σημαίνει και «επιδέξιος» και «μεταξωτός» (περίπου).

Δεν ανέβασα την πρόταση γιατί τότε το επίπεδο του νήματος ήταν ακόμα ψηλό. Έτσι περιορίστηκα στο boots.


----------



## drsiebenmal (Jun 12, 2009)

*Τα μεταξωτά βρακιά θέλουν επιδέξιους κώλους*

*Μια πρώτη κοινωνιολογική ανάλυση μιας παροιμίας με δυόμισι παραλλαγές*

Τα δείγματα προφορικού λόγου και μητρικών παραινέσεων που αναπτύχθηκαν προηγουμένως, οι επιλογές τριών ευχών, και επιπροσθέτως η εμβριθής ημετέρα αναδίφηση στο μεγάλο Ελληνο-Σειριακό Ετυμολογικό και Διαστημικό Λεξικό μας οδηγούν στις εξής παρατηρήσεις:

1) Ο αριθμός των παροιμιών και λαϊκών φράσεων που περιέχουν μεταξωτά και σχετικές αναφορές είναι, θα λέγαμε, πενιχρός (άντε να βρούμε και κανένα «στα πούπουλα και στα μετάξια σε ανάθρεψα»). Γενικότερα, τα μεταξωτά είναι για τους ολίγους, τους αποπάνω, τους κυβερνήτες, τους πορφυρογέννητους, τους μη _χόι πολλόι_ ένα πράγμα.

2) Αντίθετα, οι κώλοι περισσεύουν. Ενδεικτικά: «Στρώσε τον κώλο σου να δουλέψεις», «Αν δεν βρέξεις κώλο δεν τρως ψάρι», «Το κάναμε το νήμα κώλο» κ.ά. παρεμφερή.

Από την παρ. 1) συμπεραίνουμε (με βαθμό βεβαιότητας 15-180%) ότι η αναφορά ΔΥΟ μεταξωτών στην ίδια παροιμία αγγίζει τα όρια (άπτεται των ορίων) της απιθανότητας και είναι μάλλον υπερβολή, που οφείλεται στις αυξημένες μαγνητικές και διαστρικές δυνάμεις έλξης της γλώσσας, ου μην και στην επίδραση της τηλεόρασης και των διαφημίσεων για μεταξωτές επιδερμίδες κλπ κλπ.

Από την παρ. 2) συνάγουμε ότι ο κώλος είναι αγαπημένο αντικείμενο ενασχόλησης του λαού μας και ως εκ τούτου η επιδέξια (και εσφαλμένα μεν, αλλά επικουρικώς και συνωνύμως η επιτήδεια) χρήση του είναι τόσον υψηλού επιπέδου και περι-οπής ώστε να συνδέεται μόνο με τους τα μεταξωτά φέροντας (τους *μεταξοφόρους ή *σηριδιστάς αποκαλούμενους σε χαμένο θραύσμα από ιαπωνικό αγγείο λακωνο-μελανησιακής τεχνοτροπίας).

Συνεπώς, όπως έλεγα (τι έλεγα; τι σκεφτόμουν; πού βρίσκομαι; ποιος είμαι; ) η παροιμία είναι όπως την έγραψα στον τίτλο. Αρκετά. ΣουΚου έρχεται πάλι.

Φατσούλες για τη ζέστη (που βαράει...): :) :) :)

Edit: Συγγνώμη Νίκελ, το ξανάριξα το επίπεδο...


----------



## Alexandra (Jun 12, 2009)

nickel said:


> Δεν ανέβασα την πρόταση γιατί τότε το επίπεδο του νήματος ήταν ακόμα ψηλό. Έτσι περιορίστηκα στο boots.


Ορίστε, τι φωνάζεις; Ο δόκτωρ ξανανέβασε το επίπεδο εκεί που πρέπει. Να μη μας λένε και χαμηλοκώλες.


----------



## Zazula (Jun 12, 2009)

Α να μπράβο, Dr7x, να σταθεροποιηθεί ο κώλος να δούμε τι βρακιά μάς παίρνει ν' αγοράσουμε...


----------



## Elsa (Jun 12, 2009)

kapa18 said:


> Έχετε σκοπό να συζητήσετε περί γλωσσικών θεμάτων εδώ μέσα ή να σουρίξει το μαστίγιο;;



Ε, αφού επιμένεις τόσο...

http://img13.imagehosting.gr/images.php/i91247_kastratoglossika2.jpg (Broken link)


----------



## nickel (Jun 12, 2009)

Στα λογοπαίγνια είναι πρώτος ο Αρκάς / η Λουκρητία. Αν έγραφε σωστά και το *γλείφω*... Όπως θα έλεγε και ο Τσαρούχης: «Γλύπτης ήταν ο Πραξιτέλης! Εσύ είσαι μια σκέτη μουνογλείφτρα!»


----------



## curry (Jun 12, 2009)

Χαίρομαι πάντως που προκάλεσα τέτοιο ... οργασμό!


----------



## daeman (Jun 14, 2009)

Τελικά, το νήμα τούτο μπορεί να είναι _assinspired_· uninspired όμως, με τίποτε!


----------

